

How Lynn Tilton built the largest woman-owned business in America - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB40001424052748704055204576068253540689070.html

======
Umalu
"She sleeps only a few hours a night and sips a homemade concoction of clay,
salt and chlorophyll." What is the purpose of this odd elixir?

